
A troubled SAP S/4HANA migration caused a gummy bear shortage in Germany - coloneltcb
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-a-troubled-sap-s4hana-migration-caused-a-gummy-bear-shortage-in-germany/
======
NoPicklez
I don't envy IT teams responsible for migrating to SAP S/4 HANA. With so many
companies running SAP and the need to move to S/4 HANA before the due date, we
are going to see more of these types of articles.

For every x number of successful migrations we are ultimately going to see an
x number of unsuccessful ones.

